# So every metalcore band nowadays resumes to this?



## leandroab (Sep 25, 2010)

1- Clothing.
2- Retarded moshing.
3- Same types of riffs.
4- Dance in place (run in place).
5- Crabcore dance/jump.
6- Breakdowns x9999.
7- Autotune (optional)


I'm just making sure. Cuz when I listened to metalcore bands back in 2008 it wasn't like this. At all...

Wtf..

I think this video summed it all. I really liked metalcore


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 25, 2010)

Oh the hilarity of watching a metalcore crowd 'windmill'.

I'm guessing, and this is just spitballin' here. Maybe the band doesn't sound as good as the recording good live.... 

And yet everyone still cracks the shit at that five letter word people here love so much...


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 25, 2010)

that was depressing 
thats just crabcore not metalcore 
when all of those things add up its not metalcore anymore


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 25, 2010)

What does "core" mean in this context also? There's probably 50 "core" sub-sub-genres of metal, and I don't understand the usage. "Core" does not refer to their status as a foundation metal sub-genre, as stuff like witchcore is pretty new (there isn't a huge tradition of shrill ugly women hacking up hairballs into a microphone in metal as far as I know).

Perhaps "core" refers to their increased density, as in the case of Jupiter, where the pressure is so high that hydrogen exists in a liquid state. These people certainly seem to be more dense than most.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2010)

That was like a really, really, really bad version of Killswitch Engage.

Like the most recent KsE album 

But worse.


----------



## Harry (Sep 25, 2010)

I think some of that melodic metalcore stuff of the Massachusetts area was pretty cool.
You have 100 000 bands these days that want to be the next KSE or Shadows Fall.
Which would be cool except :

1) They have no idea how to do it 1/100th as good as those pioneer melodic metalcore bands

2) It was already done well in the first place, and as a result their band just sounds like they're trying to rip off KSE, Shadows Fall, Unearth etc and totally lack having any unique qualities of their own

And to be honest, I think this is really true of most sub genres of metal these days sadly, which is why over time I'm becoming less and less interested in seeking new metal bands and album releases and instead listening to other genres entirely.
You have the pioneer bands that did it really great, and when that genre takes off, you have 100 000 other bands that jump on the bandwagon, but unlike the original pioneering bands, have no style of their own


----------



## leandroab (Sep 25, 2010)

Harry said:


> I think some of that melodic metalcore stuff of the Massachusetts was pretty cool.
> You have 100 000 bands these days that want to be the next KSE or Shadows Fall.
> Which would be cool except :
> 
> ...



You're totally right!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2010)

I'm glad shit like this exists, because it makes me appreciate good metal so much.

Thank God for bands like Ion Dissonance, Meshuggah and Protest The Hero for trying to drag metal kicking and screaming into the future insead of rehashing Pantera, Killswitch Engage or Morbid Angel.


----------



## NaYoN (Sep 25, 2010)

These guys sound more like AILD to me. They even have the Gibson+RG combo. I wish this fad would just die already.


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 25, 2010)

Vision of Disorder is metalcore, Killswitch Engage and all this other crap from the last 10 years isn't.


----------



## Prydogga (Sep 25, 2010)

Wait? Shadow's Fall is the metalcore people look up to? I honestly thought that was in the category of bad...  KSE I don't mind at all.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2010)

I used to think Shadows Fall were awful but I put on The War Within on the way to work the other day and I didn't mind it at all. The vocals are shockingly bad, but tune those out and you've got a pretty decent album albeit some awful, beginner-ish riffs here and there.


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 25, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> What does "core" mean in this context also? There's probably 50 "core" sub-sub-genres of metal, and I don't understand the usage. "Core" does not refer to their status as a foundation metal sub-genre, as stuff like witchcore is pretty new (there isn't a huge tradition of shrill ugly women hacking up hairballs into a microphone in metal as far as I know).
> 
> Perhaps "core" refers to their increased density, as in the case of Jupiter, where the pressure is so high that hydrogen exists in a liquid state. These people certainly seem to be more dense than most.


The suffix '-core' in metalcore was meant to describe a certain breed of bands form the 90s hardcore era that combined traditional hardcore with metallic overtones and structures. I couldn't tell you where a bunch of Headbanger's Ball-watching jackoffs decided that Killswitch Engage or Shadows Fall was metalcore, because if those bands had been popular before the last decade, they would be considered some form of heavy metal. If it's not related to punk, it's not a subgenre with a 'core' suffix. People are too quick to call everything this or that '-core' and have no clue what that actually implies.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2010)

Genres change, get used to it.


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 25, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Genres change, get used to it.


There hasn't been genre changes, there's been a tradition of bands playing metalcore for over two decades. These bands that are getting talked about here have nothing to do with hardcore, and don't even sound metalcore. How can anybody listen to Shadows Fall and called that any branch of punk rock? It's metal despite some failed logic from the internet. Carry on listening to watered down metal and associating with something that it was never apart of, I don't actually expect to change public opinion, only pique interest of the small handful that might actually care.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2010)

No, I agree with you. Killswitch Engage aren't Metalcore and War From A Harlot's Mouth aren't Deathcore.

However, when you say Metalcore, the vast majority of people will think Killswitch Engage and when you say Deathcore, the vast majority of people will think War From A Harlot's Mouth.

Thus the genre has been changed.

A lot of English words used to be spelt or pronounced differently and some of them have changed beyond that because it became universally accepted that was the case, now they are officially listed in their current forms in the dictionary.

Same applies to music, it's just what happens. Granted, it's a much shorter time scale, but we as a species are advancing so quickly that it really isn't that much of a surprise. I wouldn't be surprised if by 2020 a lot of genres we know to be true now are completely different.

The internet is the single biggest thing that will happen in our lifetime, so it's hardly a surprise that it's changing the world around us. Think about the use of internet abbreviations and the such now, the world is becoming more and more influenced by the internet and rightly so, it changed all of our lives.


----------



## thesimo (Sep 25, 2010)

They're just doing what they do. Let them get on with it.

All that has to be done for this not to affect your life, is to just not buy the damn music!


----------



## Jtizzle (Sep 25, 2010)

Good metalcore to me = Mis Sigs, Shai Hulud, August Burns Red, This Or The Apocalypse, BTBAM, and maybe a few others I can't think of.


I gotta say though, this video wasn't as bad as things I've seen. Look up Black Veil Brides and prepare for lulz


----------



## Zer01 (Sep 25, 2010)

thesimo said:


> They're just doing what they do. Let them get on with it.
> 
> All that has to be done for this not to affect your life, is to just not buy the damn music!


 
What he said. They're having fun playing and people are enjoying it.

Edit: and what does "resumes to this" mean?


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 25, 2010)

Pentecostals also flail spasmodically around on stage and make weird noises. Is there a pentecostalcore yet? Somebody could make a mint by setting their crazy antics to music.

Actually.



Mute this one.



Play this one but watch the muted one.


----------



## sentagoda (Sep 25, 2010)

Lamb of god = Metalcore ?


----------



## Chumple Spuzz (Sep 25, 2010)

NaYoN said:


> These guys sound more like AILD to me. They even have the Gibson+RG combo. I wish this fad would just die already.



were you referring to the guitars they were playing? i'm pretty sure they were both esp/ltd's. 
but yeah, they did sound like them.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 25, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> Vision of Disorder is metalcore, Killswitch Engage and all this other crap from the last 10 years isn't.



I wouldn't consider Killswitch "crap". They actually made good music back in the day.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 25, 2010)

I like Killswitch Engage, 50% of the riffs I naturally jam sound like them.

There, I said it.


----------



## ittoa666 (Sep 25, 2010)

Koshchei said:


>




You know that's a bad religion song, right? Not trying to be a dick, just making sure.


----------



## Holy Katana (Sep 25, 2010)

Harry said:


> And to be honest, I think this is really true of most sub genres of metal these days sadly, which is why over time I'm becoming less and less interested in seeking new metal bands and album releases and instead listening to other genres entirely.
> You have the pioneer bands that did it really great, and when that genre takes off, you have 100 000 other bands that jump on the bandwagon, but unlike the original pioneering bands, have no style of their own


I came to this realization about two years ago. I almost never listen to metal anymore, except on the rare occasion when I get an odd craving for it.


----------



## xmetalhead69 (Sep 25, 2010)

Although it was super typical, there were cool parts, I don't see what all the bitching is about. If you don't like a genre, don't listen to it.


----------



## ElRay (Sep 25, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> If it's not related to punk, it *shouldn't be called* a subgenre with a 'core' suffix.


Fixed.  Too true in my book. It all started in the 80's with Hardcore Punk (to distinguish it from the more pop-ish, art-rock that the non-hardcore folks were heading). Then came speedcore, which was hardcore, but faster. There's too much "-core" that seems to be metal off-shoots than punk off-shoots.

Ray


----------



## -One- (Sep 25, 2010)

That was not nearly as bad as some of the metalcore out there. There were indeed some really cool lead parts in that song, too. But don't mind my opinion, because the aesthetics of the band are clearly more important than the music


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 25, 2010)

ittoa666 said:


> You know that's a bad religion song, right? Not trying to be a dick, just making sure.



I haven't ever deliberately listened to Bad Religion, so I didn't know. Not trying to be a dick either, but there's a world full of thousands of years worth of music to hear, and only 24 hours in a day in a 80-or-so year lifespan. A recording of Philip Glass' 2nd Violin Concerto is coming out in about three weeks, and that excites me way more than any metal I've heard in the last decade or so.

Did you try my little experiment?


----------



## GalacticDeath (Sep 25, 2010)

This is definitely very stereotypical but I don't think it sounds that bad. You can't expect every band to come up with their own genre. It's impossible to be completely original imo we are all copying from someone one way or another. It's not just metalcore the same thing happens in every genre of music.


----------



## Dimensionator (Sep 25, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> I like Killswitch Engage, 50% of the riffs I naturally jam sound like them.
> 
> There, I said it.



Same here 
maybe 40% of the time I just improvise a riff without thinking about it, just let my hands to the thinking, after I play it I'm thinkin:
"shit was that in a Killswitch song?"


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 25, 2010)

That video is not as bad as I thought it would have been. I have seen and engineered worse bands than that. 
Whenever I engineer live sound for bands, I cringe a little whenever I see a *whatever goes here*-core band. Anything with the suffix of "core", I usually hate. I've gotten so tired of engineering thiscore and thatcore, I made it a personal rule that if you scream like a 2 year old girl*, you get the Radioshack mic. As for the band in the OP's video, they'd get our Shure SM58's for not sounding like little children.
I like only 1 out of 50+ metal/death/crab/plastic/rooster.... core bands I have engineered, and that's ONLY because of their performance and energy on the stage. I still don't like their music.

*There's quite a few vocalists whose screams sound like my 2 year old niece's screams.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (Sep 25, 2010)

It wasnt good, but it wasnt especially bad. Ive never even heard of these guys. If you ask me, I think there's more technical metal/djent now than there ever was before. There just more bands out there. This band keeps far more metal influence than many of them do >.> Crabcore never has solos.


----------



## Antimatter (Sep 25, 2010)

It wasn't terrible, but I wouldn't look for it.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 26, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Pentecostals also flail spasmodically around on stage and make weird noises. Is there a pentecostalcore yet? Somebody could make a mint by setting their crazy antics to music.



Christian metalcore.


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 26, 2010)

GalacticDeath said:


> This is definitely very stereotypical but I don't think it sounds that bad. You can't expect every band to come up with their own genre. It's impossible to be completely original imo we are all copying from someone one way or another. It's not just metalcore the same thing happens in every genre of music.


 
i realized this a while ago, my solution is choose a genre as your medium, and then pull every influence of your playing out of your ass and try and incorporate it into your (in this case) metal phrasing. want to play death metal and at heart you're a delta blues wanker? try and and incorporate it. anything from country western to hindi music. just try and avoid punk because its already been done to death. the problem with these kids (and i've met a lot of them) all they do is listen to this music and nothing else so this is all they can play. its like other influences (beyond pop punk) are non existent


----------



## TomAwesome (Sep 26, 2010)

To me, this sounds like a pretty much textbook example of the metalcore I've been hearing since Killswitch Engage.  The only different parts were the crab squats and the one measure that sounded like deathcore.


----------



## chaosxcomplex (Sep 26, 2010)

By "...resumes to this...", I'm guessing you mean "..._*resorts*_ to this..."

If you don't like the music, find something else to listen to. It's completely unrealistic to think that the majority of bands you come across are going to be original. Get over it.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> I haven't ever deliberately listened to Bad Religion, so I didn't know. Not trying to be a dick either, but there's a world full of thousands of years worth of music to hear, and only 24 hours in a day in a 80-or-so year lifespan. A recording of Philip Glass' 2nd Violin Concerto is coming out in about three weeks, and that excites me way more than any metal I've heard in the last decade or so.
> 
> Did you try my little experiment?



To each their own, but I would highly recommend filtering some Bad Religion into that mix when you can, quite easily some of the best and most consistent song-writing of any band, any genre. The fact they've managed to stay relevant for nearly three decades is impressive enough to me and their last few albums have been some of their best, which I can't really say of any Metal act (IMO of course).

Regarding the whole "Hardcore" genre and core derivatives (prepare for pure oped here): there was always this misconception that the metal-heads listened to this aggressive music and were therefore these tough, aggressive guys, ergo hardcore in their aesthetic. So I think it was really a slew of uneducated [email protected] that grabbed onto this "hardcore" idea and then hijacked the term. It is certainly the case that all these "core" subgenres of metal have more to do with metal than punk. I've never been able to glean even an ounce of punk from any of the Metalcore bands I've heard (except perhaps for the last piece shown which is afore-mentioned a Bad Religion cover).


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 26, 2010)

ElRay said:


> There's too much "-core" that seems to be metal off-shoots than punk off-shoots.
> 
> Ray



I think that part of the problem is colloquialism. 

Most people I know who aren't musicians tend to refer to anything heavier than Nickelback as "hardcore." Maybe it has something to do with where I live, Massachusetts, where some claim has a significant hardcore scene, so the word becomes stand-in for heavy music (the more enlightened say "death metal"). 

In reality, though, what passes for actual hardcore (in most cases, I'll add to be fair to the real hardcore bands) around here makes the confusion even worse because none it sounds like hardcore, either; instead, it's kind of a nu-metal-ly rock that tends to absorb influences like a sponge. When Korn came out, they too were dissonant. When Limp Bizkit came out, they rapped as well. When In Flames became popular- oh look at that, more complex arrangements and more Euroey-sounding riffs!

I'm sure the phenomenon has happened elsewhere, and so we are really dealing with a compounding of misnomers.


----------



## matty2fatty (Sep 26, 2010)

What we have here is a classic case of 'Verb the Noun'. I'm pretty sure any band named in that format isn't worth listening to


----------



## Demiurge (Sep 26, 2010)

matty2fatty said:


> What we have here is a classic case of 'Verb the Noun'. I'm pretty sure any band named in that format isn't worth listening to



I love Verb the Noun! I saw them last week. Prepositional Phrase and Discarded Opeth Song Title opened.


----------



## Randy (Sep 26, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> I love Verb the Noun! I saw them last week. Prepositional Phrase and Discarded Opeth Song Title opened.



Yeah, the two openers were alright but I preferred last year when they toured with Abunchofwordsstrungtogether and Random! Punctuation


----------



## bostjan (Sep 26, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> I love Verb the Noun! I saw them last week. Prepositional Phrase and Discarded Opeth Song Title opened.



I just saw Prepositional Phrase Related to Death and thought they sounded a heck of a lot like Adverbial Phrase Related to Death. Anyway, they also had Discarded Opeth Song Title opening for them, whom I enjoyed more than the headliner. do prefer thatcore to thiscore, though.


----------



## Dimensionator (Sep 26, 2010)

does it make me a hypocrite to laugh at the above four posts when I really love Verb the Noun?
Oh and dont forget that great show when lowercasewordsneedlesslystrungtogether and RanDom CapItal LetTers In EaCh WoRd opened for Discarded Opeth Song Title last summer.
I didnt stick around, but I hear Prepositional Phrase came in for a surprise set at the last second.
Too bad I didnt stay...


----------



## ttiwguitar (Sep 26, 2010)

I've been playing shows in this "scene" for over six years now and it's been going downhill steadily. Or maybe I'm just getting old. Seems like in 2003-2004, there was just something special going on with metal... then it got way over-saturated, commercialized, and homogenized. That's the music industry though. There are still bands trying to push the envelope and doing something new, though... that's all that matters.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 26, 2010)

I played a show with Behold the Flood back in July in southern Delaware. They were cool guys and all but I wouldnt be caught dead jumping around like that on stage (or VFW hall floor for that matter) or playing that style of music. But then again if thats what they want to do, thats fine. Just dont expect me to shit bricks at any of the songs or stage prescence they have. But I will say that the drummer was pretty fucking good. I find that a lot of the drummers in these type of "core" bands could be in much better bands.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 26, 2010)

That isn't metalcore.



This is.


----------



## ttiwguitar (Sep 26, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I played a show with Behold the Flood back in July in southern Delaware. They were cool guys and all but I wouldnt be caught dead jumping around like that on stage (or VFW hall floor for that matter) or playing that style of music. But then again if thats what they want to do, thats fine. Just dont expect me to shit bricks at any of the songs or stage prescence they have. But I will say that the drummer was pretty fucking good. I find that a lot of the drummers in these type of "core" bands could be in much better bands.



Yeah, I know those guys. They're not around anymore but they were a solid band. I agree 100% though.


----------



## guitareben (Sep 26, 2010)

Harry said:


> I think some of that melodic metalcore stuff of the Massachusetts area was pretty cool.
> You have 100 000 bands these days that want to be the next KSE or Shadows Fall.
> Which would be cool except :
> 
> ...



Spot on!


But the origional poster forgot to mention how they always have 3rds (usually thirds anyway) harmonies in like every song, with harmony riffs and harmony solos 


Ugh, its stuff like this that put me off metal so much.

Ahh well, some people like this stuff


----------



## Koshchei (Sep 26, 2010)

Demiurge said:


> I love Verb the Noun! I saw them last week. Prepositional Phrase and Discarded Opeth Song Title opened.



I saw them with Microsoft Word Thesaurus. Not a fan of Malapropism, who were headlining.


----------



## metaljohn (Sep 26, 2010)

I didn't think that the band was at all bad, considering I don't really listen to this kind of stuff often.

Since someone brought up Shai Hulud, I figured I'd post some of their own songs.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 26, 2010)

Aw for fucks sakes...


----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 26, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Pentecostals also flail spasmodically around on stage and make weird noises. Is there a pentecostalcore yet? Somebody could make a mint by setting their crazy antics to music.
> 
> vids


 
reminds me of this hilarious video 



so when the fuck did this running in place thing start?? saw a local band a few months ago and the bass player was doing the crab thing the whole time and the one guitarist was doing the run in place thing. made me want to break their kneecaps.


----------



## Mordacain (Sep 26, 2010)

SYLrules88 said:


> so when the fuck did this running in place thing start?? saw a local band a few months ago and the bass player was doing the crab thing the whole time and the one guitarist was doing the run in place thing. made me want to break their kneecaps.





Makes me want to sit them down and have them watch School of Rock, the scene where Jack Black explains the windmill and holding up the goblet of rock.


----------



## lilpendragon (Sep 26, 2010)

I can't listen to most metalcore anymore because of this. Now you've got crunkcore, crabcore, and deathcore. Ugh, and I can't stand to listen to any of it.


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 27, 2010)

that has to be the most uninspiring generic thing I've ever heard


----------



## leandroab (Sep 27, 2010)

We should start a new band.

A Corecore band!


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 27, 2010)

lilpendragon said:


> I can't listen to most metalcore anymore because of this. Now you've got crunkcore, crabcore, and deathcore. Ugh, and I can't stand to listen to any of it.



Not ALLLL deathcore is horrible... Just sayin'.

Anyways, metalcore needs more Protest the Hero, BTBAM, Human Abstract (nocturne era), and Sikth direction plz.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 28, 2010)

Riffer said:


> I played a show with Behold the Flood back in July in southern Delaware.


You played a show with Verb the Noun.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 28, 2010)

This sums up the entire thread.


----------



## spattergrind (Sep 28, 2010)

I think metalcore was basically 2005-2006.
Its basically dead for the most part...than it was back then.

Sure killswitch engage, all that remains, AILD then, now they still have singing but its more thrash now.

Basically when i think of metalcore i think of hammer on and pull off riffs at the 5, 7, and 8th frets on the second string. Drop C or B tuning.

August burns red, if it was considered metalcore, really pulls it off IMO. idk why they just seem unique still. maybe cuz they dont have singing. which idk why theyre called metalcore because singing should be in the formula in metalcore...thats what i think

I think the old metalcore is still good, but now days it seems a little repetitive in the style and its really boring.


----------



## Riffer (Sep 28, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> You played a show with Verb the Noun.


 I sure did. We played right before Verb the Noun. But we were death/thrash metal so the guys from Verb the Noun didnt know what to do. The bass player for Verb the Noun said jokingly "I hate you" because I dumped the tremolo on my RG7420 and caught a pinch harmonic and brought it back up, Dimebag style, and he loved it.


----------



## TreWatson (Sep 28, 2010)

oh hey, behold the flood.

i know these kids!!!

they're breaking up and we're considering their vocalist.


----------



## ttiwguitar (Sep 28, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> This sums up the entire thread.




Oh man. It's been years since I've seen this shit... thank you!!!!


----------



## ttiwguitar (Sep 28, 2010)

spattergrind said:


> I think metalcore was basically 2005-2006.
> Its basically dead for the most part...than it was back then.
> 
> Sure killswitch engage, all that remains, AILD then, now they still have singing but its more thrash now.
> ...



August Burns Red (Noun Verbs Adjective) is so tight live, but it seems like they write the same song over... and over... and over. Great musicians, and they've earned the right to do whatever they want. But I would love to hear them branch out a little bit.


----------



## trb (Sep 28, 2010)

I've been away from metal for close to 20 years. Recently I've started listening again so I have no idea about all these sub-genres and who's who... 

Maybe part (most?) of the problem here isn't necessarily the music, but the fashion / style. If you had 4 grungy, long-haired, bearded fucks in cut-off camo shorts playing that song, my guess is that most wouldn't have a particularly negative reaction to it. You'd probably simply shrug it off as being yet another band that sounds just like many before them. However, when you see how they're moving, what they're wearing, etc., it causes more of a reaction... because, well, it looks stupid.


----------



## GeoMantic (Sep 28, 2010)

Honestly, I really didn't think that this was that horrible. It wasn't the most original thing ever, but I have certainly seen worse.

After seeing Abandon All Ships, Attack Attack, Carnifex, and The Devil Wears Prada, I guess anything looks good by comparison.



THAT is what I was expecting when I entered the thread.


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 28, 2010)

Not all metalcore is the same. There's good and there's bad. And for the dude who posted this: yes, lots of metalcore was like that "back in 2008". If anything it was worse. If you don't like breakdowns and hardcore dancing, just listen to more straight to the point metal 'cause the hardcore aspect of "metalCORE" is pretty key. However, I do feel you on the fact that most of those bands sound pretty much exactly alike. But that's a problem in most genres. 

Just sayin'...


----------



## straightshreddd (Sep 28, 2010)

and I agree with josh. The original band posted wasn't all that great, but there are waaaaaay worse on moderately huge labels(for underground status at least) that are turning kids into cultural replicas everyday.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 28, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Honestly, I really didn't think that this was that horrible. It wasn't the most original thing ever, but I have certainly seen worse.
> 
> After seeing Abandon All Ships, Attack Attack, Carnifex, and The Devil Wears Prada, I guess anything looks good by comparison.
> 
> ...




That is the WORST GODDAMN MOTHERFUCKING song that I have EVER FUCKING HEARD! GOD MOTHERFUCKING DAMN!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## spattergrind (Sep 29, 2010)

ttiwguitar said:


> August Burns Red (Noun Verbs Adjective) is so tight live, but it seems like they write the same song over... and over... and over. Great musicians, and they've earned the right to do whatever they want. But I would love to hear them branch out a little bit.



ya agree, Ive seen them before too and they sounded huge.
and ya they could change a little bit, but Ive never heard anything like them other than texas in july ripping them off.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Sep 29, 2010)

idk whats worse, the crowd or the band.
best part of the video was the drummer wearing a pth shirt.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Sep 29, 2010)

leandroab said:


> I'm just making sure. Cuz when I listened to metalcore bands back in 2008 it wasn't like this. At all...



Thats funny, because thats EXACTLY what it was like in 2008 minus the crab dance and the autotuner. The clean vocals were exactly the same they just weren't autotuned at the time. 

The entire genre was built on this and a few bands took what they could from it and made it good. Everyone else continues to ride the fadwagon.


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 29, 2010)

I'll keep spinning Arkangel, Green Rage, Turmoil, Strife, etc... Ya know, real metalcore.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 29, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> I'll keep spinning Arkangel, Green Rage, Turmoil, Strife, etc... Ya know, real metalcore.



Hi, i'm Peter, consider yourself my new friend!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 29, 2010)

I didn't like it... So I now know to avoid this music... I don't care what genre it is...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Sep 29, 2010)

Wtf is up with that running on the spot thing? I mean they must choreograph it, what thought process goes through their heads?

"Ok gaize, this bit will look totally thuper awesum if we all run on the thpot in time with the drummer yeah?"


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 29, 2010)

leandroab said:


> when I listened to metalcore bands back in 2008 it wasn't like this. At all...


and then metalcore existed even 10 years earlier! and it was way different than in 2008. and so on.

i do agree with you, though. it's pretty meh right now.




Bruiser said:


> I'll keep spinning Arkangel, Green Rage, Turmoil, Strife, etc... Ya know, real metalcore.


thumbs up to you. turmoil is one of the best metalcore bands ever. all out war and buried alive are awesome, too.


----------



## petereanima (Sep 29, 2010)

shitsøn;2159246 said:


> thumbs up to you. turmoil is one of the best metalcore bands ever. all out war and buried alive are awesome, too.



Interestingly enough - i just read a few days ago that All Out War have released a new record this year, but i havent heard it yet. According to a firend of mine, it sounds kinda like a mix from their "condemned.." and "for those.." stuff.

Turmoil were GREAT. I had the chance to see them live a few times, such an amazing live-band....and still one of my main-influences (even if no one would hear that anymore haha).


----------



## simonXsludge (Sep 29, 2010)

petereanima said:


> Interestingly enough - i just read a few days ago that All Out War have released a new record this year, but i havent heard it yet. According to a firend of mine, it sounds kinda like a mix from their "condemned.." and "for those.." stuff.
> 
> Turmoil were GREAT. I had the chance to see them live a few times, such an amazing live-band....and still one of my main-influences (even if no one would hear that anymore haha).


same here!

also, the new all out war is pretty cool, i really dig it! make sure to check it out.


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 29, 2010)

That new All Out War is great, but nothing they do is going to top _For Those Who Were Crucified_. You dudes should check out Arkangel if you're into oldschool 90s metalcore, definitely one of my favorites, but if you have a problem with the whole vegan hardline movement, it might not be your thing.

Here's their only music video:


If you're into it, check out the album _Dead Man Walking _and especially the song "Written In Black".


----------



## petereanima (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a fan of Arkangel since "prayers upon deaf ears" came out, in my opinon with that record they put the whole metalcore thing (or what it used to be) to a whole new level - there was nothing that could compare in terms of aggression!

Oh, and we played with them when they toured with "Hope you die by overdose" record. Amazing live band, awesome and VERY nice people - despite all the horror-stories you might hear about Baldur, he was acutally really nice.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 29, 2010)

Thats the most generic metalcore I've heard, and thats saying something.



Scar Symmetry said:


> No, I agree with you. Killswitch Engage aren't Metalcore and War From A Harlot's Mouth aren't Deathcore.
> 
> However, when you say Metalcore, the vast majority of people will think Killswitch Engage and when you say Deathcore, the vast majority of people will think War From A Harlot's Mouth.
> 
> ...


 
This. People want to clutch madly at the original meanings to words/genres etc and aren't open to change. I just go with the flow. It's the same argument I use for the meaning of the word djent.

But as for real metalcore, here we are :


----------



## Variant (Sep 29, 2010)

leandroab said:


> We should start a new band.
> 
> A Corecore band!



 It'll just be punk, but we'll sell it as *corecore* or *x²* as it will be known to kids who tattoo it on their necks.


----------



## Varcolac (Sep 29, 2010)

Variant said:


> It'll just be punk, but we'll sell it as *corecore* or *x²* as it will be known to kids who tattoo it on their necks.



I'm post-core. &#8730;x


----------



## leandroab (Sep 29, 2010)

Josh Geohagan said:


> Honestly, I really didn't think that this was that horrible. It wasn't the most original thing ever, but I have certainly seen worse.
> 
> After seeing Abandon All Ships, Attack Attack, Carnifex, and The Devil Wears Prada, I guess anything looks good by comparison.
> 
> ...




HAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 29, 2010)

vampiregenocide said:


> This. People want to clutch madly at the original meanings to words/genres etc and aren't open to change. I just go with the flow. It's the same argument I use for the meaning of the word djent.
> 
> But as for real metalcore, here we are :



I agree, but in the case of metalcore, the genre has been going strong for 20 years and although it's changed, the bands involved still have direct influence some the originals. Somehow the term got caught on with mainstream fools who didn't understand what it meant, but now there's essentially two unrelated metalcore lineages running parallel, the mainstream bastardization, and the band who have built upon the original foundation. These bands like Shadows Fall and KSE are not influenced through hardcore, apart of those scenes, and are simply metal bands that get labelled "-core" because they came around at an unfortunate time in the music industry. Honestly, most of the old metalcore bands were considered hardcore back in the day, and I normally call any band associated with that scene a hardcore band, regardless of actual genre. I refer to most bands as simple "metal" or some other simplification when talking about this in real life.

Really, I make it seem like a bigger deal on the internet and don't plan to change anyone's usage of the word, but it's cool to see some people on here into oldschool metalcore, and maybe some other people will get interested if it's talked about like this.


----------



## leandroab (Sep 29, 2010)

Variant said:


> It'll just be punk, but we'll sell it as *corecore* or *x²* as it will be known to kids who tattoo it on their necks.





Varcolac said:


> I'm post-core. &#8730;x



I'm just a derivate of Corecore 2x.


----------



## Mr007 (Sep 29, 2010)

This is definitely very stereotypical but I don't think it sounds that bad. You can't expect every band to come up with their own genre. It's impossible to be completely original imo we are all copying from someone one way or another. It's not just metalcore the same thing happens in every genre of music.


----------



## -mouse- (Sep 29, 2010)

Is it me or is like, 80% of heavy bands nowadays in Drop C? What gives?


----------



## bostjan (Sep 29, 2010)

When corecore derives from itself it is GAUSSCORE! e^x^2


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 29, 2010)

-mouse- said:


> Is it me or is like, 80% of heavy bands nowadays in Drop C? What gives?


 
It's a nice tuning, I love the sound of an open C chord. It's just a nice key to the ears.


----------



## Origin (Sep 29, 2010)

UNEARRRRRRRRRRRRTH. 


I've had people locally ask me to be in a band, they mentioned synth and I didn't contact them about it again.  I hate when people even aim for a specific subgenre AT ALL. I don't understand not just playing together and seeing what you can come up with.

And I like all of Killswitch's albums haha, but most of their fans are kinda grumpy and despise change so I can understand why most people get in a huff when the stuff changed, I didn't like II before I warmed up to it.


----------



## hypermagic (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope crabcore dies out sooner than later. For some high quality earbleach I supply to you some Botch and Glassjaw.


----------



## ZEBOV (Sep 29, 2010)

-mouse- said:


> Is it me or is like, 80% of heavy bands nowadays in Drop C? What gives?


Yes, WAY too often IMO. I usualy can't stand that tuning because it's so overused.
I have literally been told by a guitarist, "We play in drop C because anything lower than that would require a 7 string guitar, and I don't want to learn to play all over again." I simply smiled and nodded my head.
I choose not to argue with stupid people.


----------



## Polythoral (Sep 29, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> Yes, WAY too often IMO. I usualy can't stand that tuning because it's so overused.
> I have literally been told by a guitarist, "We play in drop C because anything lower than that would require a 7 string guitar, and I don't want to learn to play all over again." I simply smiled and nodded my head.
> I choose not to argue with stupid people.



LOL? I can get down to Drop G with nicely playable string tension still using some strings.

Though I prefer Drop C#, just because even if you resort to generic things it rings barely different due to that.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 29, 2010)

If I can solo over that crap first try, it's re-hashed. I don't even listen to the stuff and I just played the most fittingly gay lick over it 

We need Pete(2) in this thread, he was a part of the 90's Austrian Hardcore/Metalcore scene


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Sep 29, 2010)

petereanima said:


> I'm a fan of Arkangel since "prayers upon deaf ears" came out, in my opinon with that record they put the whole metalcore thing (or what it used to be) to a whole new level - there was nothing that could compare in terms of aggression!
> 
> Oh, and we played with them when they toured with "Hope you die by overdose" record. Amazing live band, awesome and VERY nice people - despite all the horror-stories you might hear about Baldur, he was acutally really nice.



Oh there You are, pal


----------



## petereanima (Sep 30, 2010)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Oh there You are, pal



Hi Darling! 



vampiregenocide said:


> This. People want to clutch madly at the original meanings to words/genres etc and aren't open to change. I just go with the flow. It's the same argument I use for the meaning of the word djent.



I can understand that from a certain point of view, especcially if you havent had much to do with the whole thing originally. I'm used to the term beeing misused for years already, but to give you and Dave an example for how that is for "us": When Lordi won the european Songcontest - newspapers labeled them as "extreme metal", "death metal" and "thrash metal". So, has death metal simply changed? No, it hasnt. And even if now a zillion Lordi-clones come up and label themselves "DEATH METAL" - it doesnt make it more right, does it?


----------



## Luppin (Sep 30, 2010)

Now I'm probably opening myself up to a LOT of flames by posting this but here goes...

The kids in the video posted can't be any older than 17-18 tops and it's pretty apparent to me that they're having a blast just playing their music to other people and seeing their reaction. Maybe I missed something along the line but I'm pretty sure the whole point of any kind of expression is to just have some sort of impact an another human being and it's overwhelmingly obvious that there's a crowd of kids of around the same age of the band who are thrilled just to listen to them play their songs. That crowd might not be decked out in death metal shirts with 2 foot long hair headbanging along but it's a crowd none-the-less and if you have any sort of negative criticism to give these guys I'd really like to see some live videos of you and your band and see what kind of reaction you get.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 30, 2010)

^ I always used music to get thing out of me and as a form of expression but with really no huge care how others react to it. I feel alone and meditative when I play, I block out the rest of my existence and do the shoegazey thing. It's about the sounds of the music and nothing more.

It's nice if people like it, but that's not the point to me.
I look at it like an art form, like a painting or sculpture-you just make it, and throw it out there, and it doesn't matter if people like or understand it.


----------



## LadyKiller (Sep 30, 2010)

leandroab said:


> 1- Clothing.
> 2- Retarded moshing.
> 3- Same types of riffs.
> 4- Dance in place (run in place).
> ...



IMO it was always like this. KsE, Lambs and Shads were original. all the other shit that started in 2002 was only reproduction of that what you are listening to now.


----------



## Mattayus (Sep 30, 2010)

You forgot a key element...



leandroab said:


> 1- Clothing.
> 2- Retarded moshing.
> 3- Same types of riffs.
> 4- Dance in place (run in place).
> ...



Fuck you Joey Sturgis  You genre-defining bastard!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 30, 2010)

LadyKiller said:


> IMO it was always like this. KsE, Lambs and Shads were original. all the other shit that started in 2002 was only reproduction of that what you are listening to now.



Lamb of God isn't metalcore, in any form or fashion.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 30, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Lamb of God isn't metalcore, in any form or fashion.



*THANK YOU*


----------



## leandroab (Sep 30, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> You forgot a key element...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you Joey Sturgis  You genre-defining bastard!



HAHAHAHAAA

Good thing I use S2.0 

Wait, then I'm labeled as bulb/djent

FUUUUUUUU- 


And Lamb of God is DEFINITELY NOT metalcore..

Maybe we should just drop the labeling for a while. Whenever people ask me what kind of music I like (when they ask) I just say "metal". I don't care if it's "Post-Gorebutchered-Splinterdiseboweling-Avantgarde-Megacore". If I like it, I like it...


----------



## mattofvengeance (Sep 30, 2010)

metal_sam14 said:


> *THANK YOU*



You're welcome. I'm generally not a genre whore, but that one really bothers me.


----------



## metal_sam14 (Sep 30, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> You're welcome. I'm generally not a genre whore, but that one really bothers me.



Agreed! LOG are about as metal as it gets IMO


----------



## bostjan (Sep 30, 2010)

metal_sam14 said:


> Agreed! LOG are about as metal as it gets IMO




Are they still thrash metal?

I missed where whoever said they were metalcore.

I missed the memo that explained what all of the subsubsubsubgenres were.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 30, 2010)

petereanima said:


> I can understand that from a certain point of view, especcially if you havent had much to do with the whole thing originally. I'm used to the term beeing misused for years already, but to give you and Dave an example for how that is for "us": When Lordi won the european Songcontest - newspapers labeled them as "extreme metal", "death metal" and "thrash metal". So, has death metal simply changed? No, it hasnt. And even if now a zillion Lordi-clones come up and label themselves "DEATH METAL" - it doesnt make it more right, does it?


 
I don't know, I mean thats people very far removed from the metal genre just making flat out errors. The way the word djent has been used is just a logical progression, which makes more sense.



bostjan said:


> Are they still thrash metal?
> 
> I missed where whoever said they were metalcore.
> 
> I missed the memo that explained what all of the subsubsubsubgenres were.


 
Noooo not thrash, I always thought they were groove metal.


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 30, 2010)

Why do they have to be thrash or 'groove' metal, whatever that is? Lamb of God is a solid heavy metal band, don't try to lump them into this or that bracket, it's fine leave it at 'heavy metal' if it isn't clearly belonging to some particular subgenre.


----------



## ry_z (Sep 30, 2010)

Koshchei said:


> Perhaps "core" refers to their increased density, as in the case of Jupiter, where the pressure is so high that hydrogen exists in a liquid state. These people certainly seem to be more dense than most.



+Rep for this.


----------



## Triple-J (Sep 30, 2010)

petereanima said:


> I can understand that from a certain point of view, especcially if you havent had much to do with the whole thing originally. I'm used to the term beeing misused for years already, but to give you and Dave an example for how that is for "us": When Lordi won the european Songcontest - newspapers labeled them as "extreme metal", "death metal" and "thrash metal". So, has death metal simply changed? No, it hasnt. And even if now a zillion Lordi-clones come up and label themselves "DEATH METAL" - it doesnt make it more right, does it?



In Lordi's case they got all those tags due to the mainstream press ignoring their music and making a judgement that was based purely upon their image but they aren't the only band to be treated this way as I've heard of the Murderdolls being labelled goth and they have more in common with Poison/Motley Crue than any goth band I've ever heard but visually they do fit into the goth image and style.

What bothers me about the whole genre tag thing is there's people who are dumb enough to completely ignore a band purely because they are associated with a genre they hate but on the flipside there's people who are flocking to listen to whatever is viewed as part of a scene whilst ignoring some great music that isn't a part of it which is sad because both sides of this are being manipulated by the media's need to label things that don't actually need to be labelled.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Sep 30, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> Why do they have to be thrash or 'groove' metal, whatever that is? Lamb of God is a solid heavy metal band, don't try to lump them into this or that bracket, it's fine leave it at 'heavy metal' if it isn't clearly belonging to some particular subgenre.


 
It doesn't matter either way to me.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Sep 30, 2010)

Other than the stage moves it doesn't sound that different from KSE or AILD to me


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> Why do they have to be thrash or 'groove' metal, whatever that is? Lamb of God is a solid heavy metal band, don't try to lump them into this or that bracket, it's fine leave it at 'heavy metal' if it isn't clearly belonging to some particular subgenre.



someone explained why this must be the case. because without subgenres someone who likes Iron Maiden would ask me if i like heavy metal 

me: why yes i do in fact 

maiden fan: you must love Maiden then? 

Me: they're not usually my cup of tea but i love how they influenced the genre as a whole 

MF: so who do you listen to? 

Me: some of my favorite bands are Daath, Decapitated, Opeth, Cynic, The Agonist and Meshuggah. 

MF: oh that doesn't sound like Maiden at all. 

^^ basically take any genre and you can make this conversation possible. 

but now an actual conversation 

my friend: hey you like heavy music right? 

me: pretty much all i listen to 

my friend: check these guys out (proceeds to play A Day to Remember) so heavy right??? 

me: i fail to see how singing like your testicles are being fed through a wine press can be considered heavy 

my friend: oh come on, their guitars are brutal though 

me: how does simply triplet picking an open B note qualify as brutal? 

my friend: what do you think is brutal? 

*cranks car stereo* "THE SHAFT OF DAYLIGHT MELTS DIRTY PANES!!" 

my friend: i couldnt tell what he way saying.. i dont really like it 

me:  

to this day he still tries to get me to like this music, and every time i give it a chance and i still cant stand it.. the real pity is that kid is a pretty talented drummer but he wastes his time playing this garbage


----------



## MikeH (Sep 30, 2010)

I like ADTR.


----------



## Bruiser (Sep 30, 2010)

Ibanezsam4 said:


> someone explained why this must be the case. because without subgenres someone who likes Iron Maiden would ask me if i like heavy metal
> 
> me: why yes i do in fact
> 
> ...


I've honestly never had a conversation even close to this. In that situation where someone asked about Iron Maiden, I would say something like 'yeah, but I usually listen to heavier shit like Decapitated", and left it at that. If you're talking to a fellow metalhead there's no problems saying thrash or death metal, those are large and easily understood genres, normally. getting into "goove", "djent", and metalcore territories is where it really starts to get dumb.


----------



## -One- (Sep 30, 2010)

Ibz_rg said:


> I like ADTR.


So do I 
And for the record, ADTR can be quite heavy when they want (see: _1958, Mr. Highway's Thinking About The End, Heartless, Why Walk On Water When We've Got Boats?, The Danger In Starting A Fire, Welcome To The Family, _etc.)


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Sep 30, 2010)

@Ibanezsam4:
I can understand why people wouldn't like growling.
But to me the fact you can't understand anything actually makes it better to me, as I can easily pay more attention to the intricacies of rest of the music.
While one the other hand I get bothered by a lot of otherwise good rock music because of the constant "songs about girls/women thing" since the constant sameness of subject matter is EASILY picked out, even if an "Extreme Metal" band writes about the same stuff all the time I usually can't tell since the vocals are often indecipherable, and I can concentrate on the different riffs/themes/parts/arrangements without a constant barrage of "OH baby!!" and "YEAH!!"


----------



## blister7321 (Sep 30, 2010)

@Ibanezsam4 ive had similar discussions mostly with younger individuals who have only ever known crabcore and deathcore and whatever the shit ADTR and iwrestledabearonce is
and then tell em to go listen to all that remains lamb of god megadeth cannibal corpse whitechapel dying fetus necrophaigest hatbreed and amon amarth 

they always pick the obvious ones (dont get me wrong i love ATR and whitechapel) but they always pick them apart even some people jus arent open enough and think that iwrestledabearonce and ADTR and the devil wears prada are more talented than the great NILE excuse me you lil scene mother... sorry about that but the genre thing should be there to an extent

all you need is
thrash 
death 
black 
metal 
hardcore
progressive
and if so inclined 
djent 
and 
tech death


----------



## -One- (Sep 30, 2010)

blister7321 said:


> they always pick the obvious ones (dont get me wrong i love ATR and whitechapel) but they always pick them apart even some people jus arent open enough and think that iwrestledabearonce and ADTR and the devil wears prada are more talented than the great NILE excuse me you lil scene mother... sorry about that but the genre thing should be there to an extent


While I'm not a big fan or anything, I must say, the guys from iwrestledabearonce are actually quite talented. They remind me of Unexpect if they listened to a lot of hardcore instead of avant-garde stuff nobody's ever heard of


----------



## Ibanezsam4 (Oct 1, 2010)

Bruiser said:


> I've honestly never had a conversation even close to this. In that situation where someone asked about Iron Maiden, I would say something like 'yeah, but I usually listen to heavier shit like Decapitated", and left it at that. If you're talking to a fellow metalhead there's no problems saying thrash or death metal, those are large and easily understood genres, normally. getting into "goove", "djent", and metalcore territories is where it really starts to get dumb.



okay i better understand what you getting at


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 1, 2010)

mattofvengeance said:


> Lamb of God isn't metalcore, in any form or fashion.


I don't even like Lamb of God, and even I agree with that.


----------



## spattergrind (Oct 1, 2010)

Mattayus said:


> You forgot a key element...
> 
> 
> 
> Fuck you Joey Sturgis  You genre-defining bastard!



too bad they sound hella good...

and yes lamb of god is NOT metalcore, just metal will do.


----------



## boni (Oct 1, 2010)

music genre taxonomizing is just stupid. 

sometimes it is interesting, most of the times its just plain useless. or just borderline neurotic.


----------



## ZEBOV (Oct 1, 2010)

boni said:


> music genre taxonomizing is just stupid.
> 
> sometimes it is interesting, most of the times its just plain useless. or just borderline neurotic.


 
You mean that it's "just simply without use", not "just plain useless." You also mean "very very very very close to crazy" instead of "borderline neurotic." Get your shit right!
JK, but that's how stupid the genre arguement is.


----------



## boni (Oct 1, 2010)

ZEBOV said:


> You mean that it's "just simply without use", not "just plain useless." You also mean "very very very very close to crazy" instead of "borderline neurotic." Get your shit right!
> JK, but that's how stupid the genre arguement is.



If you get into specific taxonomization of genres, then yes...

its batshit crazy because you are talking about VERY subjective perceptions.

you can't argue with others like they ought to undestand you. ie:_ 'derp derp derp this is not PROG THIS IS DJENTY DERP DERPDERP'_


sometimes 'progressive metal' is just enough


----------



## petereanima (Oct 1, 2010)

Triple-J said:


> In Lordi's case they got all those tags due to the mainstream press ignoring their music and making a judgement that was based purely upon their image but they aren't the only band to be treated this way as I've heard of the Murderdolls being labelled goth and they have more in common with Poison/Motley Crue than any goth band I've ever heard but visually they do fit into the goth image and style.



Thats basically exxactly was what i'm trying to say - Journalists not knowing what they are writing about. When metalcore started to get big, it was "new" for all the Kerrang and Metalhammer-wirters, so they didnt know shit about what they were wirting, and labeled wrong what they could get. The common metalhead of course belives whatever these guys write and repeated it 1:1. Thats why a big part of whatever is called metalcore, acutally isnt metalcore at all. "Metalcore" became an excuse to play boring pop-metal. 

But whatever, i think i will stop arguing in that thread - people wont listen anyway, i remember i explained the whole thing already when i registered here.  



> What bothers me about the whole genre tag thing is there's people who are dumb enough to completely ignore a band purely because they are associated with a genre they hate but on the flipside there's people who are flocking to listen to whatever is viewed as part of a scene whilst ignoring some great music that isn't a part of it which is sad because both sides of this are being manipulated by the media's need to label things that don't actually need to be labelled.



I totally agree. See, i only label meanwhile as "does rock" or "does not rock" - for myself. I only use certain genre tags if i want to describe the music to someone else.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Oct 1, 2010)

petereanima said:


> Hi Darling!



Woah, easy there 




petereanima said:


> I can understand that from a certain point of view, especcially if you havent had much to do with the whole thing originally. I'm used to the term beeing misused for years already, but to give you and Dave an example for how that is for "us": When Lordi won the european Songcontest - newspapers labeled them as "extreme metal", "death metal" and "thrash metal". So, has death metal simply changed? No, it hasnt. And even if now a zillion Lordi-clones come up and label themselves "DEATH METAL" - it doesnt make it more right, does it?



HARD...

ROCK...

Hallelujah!


----------



## Ext789 (Oct 4, 2010)

this band sounds exactly like what i would call metalcore. the sound never changed in my opinion.


----------



## noob_pwn (Oct 5, 2010)

Stuff like this always irks me, especially when the people criticising bands for doing what they choose to do, just because they don't like their music. I say if they're happy with what they're churning out who gives a fuck. If you don't agree, don't agree but at the end of the day if any band can pull crowds they're doing something right. I personally don't dig it but obviously some people do and good for them.

EDIT: also, my 2 cents on LoG - earlier work was heavily influenced by hardcore, especially what was on As the palaces burn & earlier. I would call it metalcore because it's a blend of metal and hardcore. As time has gone by they have progressed past that.


----------



## Thaeon (Oct 5, 2010)

LoG was heavily influenced by early thrash... I wouldn't say punk, as early metallica, megadave, and slayer are all sighted as influences...

I hate the genre game... Why can't music just be music? I'm SO tired of people thinking I only listen to metal because I play a 7 string and play in a metal band. Pink Floyd, Radiohead, Nine Inch Nails, U2, Rush and Muse are some of my favorite bands. None of which are metal. In fact, I listen to things more in line with prog rock most of the time. My teachers at school know what I listen to based solely on my chord voicings in my performances. I hate this, I listen to x music so I belong to y group crap. To me... Unless there are some EXTREME stylistic differences... You fall into one of about 10 music genres... Other than that, tough shit.


----------



## Demiurge (Oct 5, 2010)

noob_pwn said:


> Stuff like this always irks me, especially when the people criticising bands for doing what they choose to do, just because they don't like their music. I say if they're happy with what they're churning out who gives a fuck. If you don't agree, don't agree but at the end of the day if any band can pull crowds they're doing something right. I personally don't dig it but obviously some people do and good for them.



I don't think that most people oppose the "following the beat of one's own drummer" when it comes to artistic endeavors. That said, I think the creative authenticity is held suspect when somehow the aforementioned "drummer" leads one to copping whatever is the most popular to the point where the music seems like a compilation of tropes and cliches employed by other bands that are popular with kids. When it's that apparent, it's impossible to hear the music over the marketing.


----------



## Crometeef (Oct 5, 2010)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Like the most recent KsE album
> 
> But worse.



i didn't think that was achievable. then again it's not a genre i listen to much anymore. not that it's the "cool" thing to do, to hate on "core" bands. i guess i just enjoy more atmospheric music and with metalcore, whilst the riffs may be catchy, they're far to predictable imho.


----------



## TMM (Oct 5, 2010)




----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 5, 2010)

TMM said:


>


 
beatingadeadhorsecore


----------



## Randy (Oct 5, 2010)

TMM said:


>



I believe that's officially the swan-song of this thread.


----------

